# My Bimmerfest pics..........



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

http://clem.e46fanatics.com/bimmerfest03/


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Clem, 

Thank you for coming all the way from CANADA!!!!!!!

U.F.B.!!!!

I had a pretty good idea what kind of person you
were before we actually met, but you most definitely
exceeded my expectations.

I enjoyed having you stay with us over at Club Shafe....




Great pictures, too, btw.

My only regret is that you had to take off before 
the Rally...


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Clem,
> 
> Thank you for coming all the way from CANADA!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Jon thanks for letting me stay at Club Shafe. I was quite honored that you'd openly welcome me into your home without having actually met me.

It was an honor to finally meet you.

I hope next year I'll be able to enjoy all the bimmerfest activities.


----------

